
Some words on #nugate - melle
https://cockneycoder.wordpress.com/2017/08/02/some-words-on-nugate/
======
eropple
This reminds me quite a lot of my own history with .NET. I mostly bailed on it
before the open source movement for .NET (and have spent a lot of time in the
Mono mines because of it) but the hardest part of .NET as a toolmaker (I build
stuff to build stuff because it makes me faster) is the mentality that
"everything comes from Microsoft." It does often feel even today that the
whole open source foundation aspect of it is still kind of a fig leaf. Which
sucks. I like .NET a lot. I want it to do well. And it's easier to do well
when you're not playing games with outside community interests.

(I know nothing about Paket and don't have a dog in this fight.)

------
kej
I'm having a hard time seeing the outrage, here. Paket seems like a neat
thing, and supporting other package managers is well and good, but why does
that have to be done on the nuget.org web page? That just seems like it would
open that team up to dealing with complaints from people who tried that
command and had problems with it. I note that there's not directions on
setting up nuget on the paket page.

